# Save a Thread



## GingerjaseTT02 (Jan 12, 2009)

Forgive me if iam being stupid here but is there any method of saving a thread to your user panel without replying to it please.... :? :?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello at the bottom of the page, their is an option to book mark a topic


----------

